# Cobalt Custom specials



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey guys, I've got some lures that I don't feel are up to the standards and expectations my customers deserve. Therefore I'm selling them at near cost prices.... These have small bubbles and some imperfections in the finish, but will still function exactly as they should!! All my lures come with a 100% money back guarantee for any reason you don't like it or it doesn't perform, just send it back and I'll refund every penny you spent! The picture is one I am offering for $30.... If you want to see the others, just pm me and I'll shoot you pictures of them. Thanks again to everyone on this forum for your feedback and support while I've built this new brand!! This lure is about 10" overall and keel weighted for stability.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Sell them "as is" and make a little money for your time and efforts. Lure making isn't a cheap hobby.


----------

